# There is a God :)



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Here two video's about God from a scientists and from a creationist scientists perspective:

Very interesting, I love these kind of video's


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Neat . As a scientist, I have to watch out for false doctrine...things trying to "prove" things.
God designed us - he's got the goods.

....88,667th post . No mark of the beast there :no.

*GASP!* First video! (from 2011?!?!?!) 2:18 - Dr. Benjamin Carson recently spoke at President Obama's Prayer Breakfast and absolutely blew him (Obama) away with his speech on the problems going on in America. Dr. Carson is speaking up for God BIG TIME in America. He knows his stuff!


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> He knows his stuff!


Carson thinks the world is 6000 years old and rejects evolution. That's probably what shocked Obama.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dark Alchemist said:


> Carson thinks the world is 6000 years old and rejects evolution. That's probably what shocked Obama.


Did you hear his speech?
Did you hear his interviews on what he said?


----------



## Natey (Sep 16, 2011)

Benjamin Carson is the absolute MAN. I find it really funny that so called genius scientists and intellectuals claim the chance of God is unlikely, but then to give crazier answers for how we got here. :afr


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Did you hear his speech?
> Did you hear his interviews on what he said?


Here's what I think is going to happen with Carson.

He's going to spend the next three years making speeches to right-wing groups & only right-wing groups. There will be either little media coverage, even that would be the fawning right-wing media or no media at all.

That will polish his resume with them they'll ignore their racist Southern base as long as they can. Then comes decision time for Carson, he can enter the Republican primaries, but with his record of being a creationist & thinking that a flat tax would work, despite every sane economist on Earth saying it won't, he'll end up sounding like Herman Cain and/or Sarah Palin and spectacularly flame out.


----------



## Natey (Sep 16, 2011)

Your wrong my friend, he gives speeches in liberal universities and in liberal scientist groups. This man is really open minded. Sometimes I feel he should come down harder on certain things, but he stays open minded. If theres one thing this dude has that mean politicians don't, it is that he has balls. I like that in any candidate.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Natey said:


> Your wrong my friend, he gives speeches in liberal universities and in liberal scientist groups. This man is really open minded. Sometimes I feel he should come down harder on certain things, but he stays open minded. If theres one thing this dude has that mean politicians don't, it is that he has balls.


lol, what exactly is a "liberal science group?" Speeches about what, you fail to specify. Surgery? Politics?

And what exactly is he "open minded" about to you?

But I think its safe to say he won't fall in well with conservatives - he supports banning semi-automatic weapons in cities. A big no-no in that crowd, lol.



> I like that in any candidate.


Carson wasn't quite the new darling at today's CPAC's straw poll:

Rand Paul 25
Marco Rubio 23
Rick Santorum 8
Chris Christie 7
Paul Ryan 6
Walker 5
Ted Cruz 4
Ben Carson 4
Bobby Jindal 3
Palin 3


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Natey said:


> I find it really funny that so called genius scientists and intellectuals claim the chance of God is unlikely, but then to give crazier answers for how we got here. :afr


Crazier than an answer involving a talking snake...?


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

I also like to hear D'Souza speak  Yes, I give the creationists a plus for open mindedness and a little more deeper explanation than just 'no evidence for it'


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Royals said:


> I also like to hear D'Souza speak  Yes, I give the creationists a plus for open mindedness and a little more deeper explanation than just 'no evidence for it'


:spit


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Royals said:


> I also like to hear D'Souza speak  Yes, I give the creationists a plus for open mindedness and a little more deeper explanation than just *'no evidence for it'*


To be fair I think when people say there is no evidence for something, they aren't trying to prove it's non-existence, they're just stating that there isn't a reason to believe something.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Droidsteel said:


> To be fair I think when people say there is no evidence for something, they aren't trying to prove it's non-existence, they're just stating that there isn't a reason to believe something.


Well yes that distinguishment should be made. You should give explanation on scientificial and personal level.

So you should say: I believe there is not physical evidence for God, but also: I personally do not believe in a God, or have not enough faith to do it


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Dark Alchemist said:


> Carson thinks the world is 6000 years old and rejects evolution. That's probably what shocked Obama.


see:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f51/atheists-invading-the-spiritual-support-forum-280785/


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Dark Alchemist said:


> Crazier than an answer involving a talking snake...?


Such as matter just popping in and out of existence.

Again, see:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f51/atheists-invading-the-spiritual-support-forum-280785/


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> Such as matter just popping in and out of existence.
> 
> Again, see:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f51/atheists-invading-the-spiritual-support-forum-280785/


How exactly is that different than a god suddenly popping up out of nowhere and making everything?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Dark Alchemist said:


> How exactly is that different than a god suddenly popping up out of nowhere and making everything?


God is eternal so that question does not arise.

Once again, I remind you of this:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/...-forum-280785/__________________


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> God is eternal so that question does not arise.


So why wait until a few billion years ago to create something?

_So long as the universe had a beginning, we could suppose it had a creator. But if the universe is really completely self-contained, having no boundary or edge, it would have neither beginning nor end: it would simply be. What place, then, for a creator?

STEPHEN HAWKING, A Brief History of Time_



> Once again, I remind you of this:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/...-forum-280785/__________________


Saw it. But how is that different from your constant wandering into the atheist section? Being a little hypocritical?


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for the videos. I'm not religious but I'll go over and take a look at them, I'm open minded. If I don't agree I shan't say so in this section cos it's not very respectful to go into someone else's territory and have a go at their beliefs. But I'll certainly watch the videos and keep an open mind.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Royals said:


> Well yes that distinguishment should be made. You should give explanation on scientificial and personal level.
> 
> So you should say: I believe there is not physical evidence for God, but also: I personally do not believe in a God, or have not enough faith to do it


I'm not commenting on my lack of faith/faith. I'm just saying what I think people mean when they say things like that.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Dark Alchemist said:


> So why wait until a few billion years ago to create something?


First, time is a function of the physical universe, so it does not exist in the spiritual realm. So that is a non-question. Second, you do not set the timetable. Third, does it matter?



Dark Alchemist said:


> _So long as the universe had a beginning, we could suppose it had a creator. But if the universe is really completely self-contained, having no boundary or edge, it would have neither beginning nor end: it would simply be. What place, then, for a creator?
> 
> STEPHEN HAWKING, A Brief History of Time_


Just because something has no physical boundaries (as far as is known) it does not follow that it can not have temporal boundaries. Indeed, it is accepted that it did have a beginning. Just because the idea of no physical boundaries is mind-bending does not lead to the inference made. On the contrary, if that is difficult to comprehend, but is true, why should something else that some people find difficult to comprehend not be true?



Dark Alchemist said:


> Saw it. But how is that different from your constant wandering into the atheist section? Being a little hypocritical?


As I pointed out here:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...coming-to-read-threads-304273/#post1061942729

I have only done that once by accident. The other forum where I do wander is called "Atheism, Agnosticism and Religion", which is intended to be open for discussion.

The post I provided a link to above was in response to a thread entitled "To the Religious People" which is in the Atheism forum, but I was pointing out that it is illogical to address a thread to the religious people in the Atheism forum, not debating the issue per se.


----------



## Vespera (Mar 13, 2013)

There is a God in my opinion, but its not what people think. I believe that there is life after death, maybe that is why im not afraid if dying. But until then, I believe that everyone experience life differently here on earth and its for the greater cause..


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> First, time is a function of the physical universe, so it does not exist in the spiritual realm. So that is a non-question. Second, you do not set the timetable. Third, does it matter?


That just seems like a convenient excuse. We can accurately date the age of the earth.



> Just because something has no physical boundaries (as far as is known) it does not follow that it can not have temporal boundaries. Indeed, it is accepted that it did have a beginning. Just because the idea of no physical boundaries is mind-bending does not lead to the inference made. On the contrary, if that is difficult to comprehend, but is true, why should something else that some people find difficult to comprehend not be true?


Physicists would disagree.


----------



## spiritualannie (Nov 19, 2012)

INteresting!


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Dark Alchemist said:


> That just seems like a convenient excuse. We can accurately date the age of the earth.
> 
> Physicists would disagree.


Do you have proof of how the Big Bang began and at wich exact time? How many tenth of seconds? Do you have evidence of things existing in our not observable universe? (96%). Can you give photos of dark energy, dark matter, good or evil, truth or lies, your faith or beliefs, future, time, love, hope, karma or fate, intuition, dreams? Why do you believe in other invisible things and not the possibility of God existing? Could He exist in the invisible world?


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Royals said:


> Do you have proof of how the Big Bang began and at wich exact time? How many tenth of seconds?


I see you didn't get I was talking about dating the Earth, not the Big Bang, but I'll answer. From the evidence we have, we can with good evidence say that the Earth was created from a protoplanetary disk of gas and dust approximately 4.5 billion years ago. Matter and energy were created in the Big Bang approximately 14 billion years ago. Evidence includes the Hubble Redshift, cosmic background radiation and radiometric dating of lunar rocks and meteorites.



> Do you have evidence of things existing in our not observable universe? (96%). Can you give photos of dark energy, matter, future, time, love, hope, dreams? Other than belief or assumptions?


I get the feeling you have never studied physics. Its pretty sad. But lets play:



> photos of dark energy


Not visible (as I hope you know) but it is measurable.












> matter


Well that's easy, since that's anything with rest mass and volume.












> love























> hope














> dreams























> Why do you believe inother invisible not clearly proven things and not the possibility of God existing? Could He exist in the invisible world?


The things you listed aren't invisible. They can be measured.

That was pretty easy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Is this thread turning into a debate?


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

I am sorry millenniumman the debate was started before I asked him a question. So let me just say that we continue our discussion outside of this thread


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

lol...thats quite a long post alchemist :lol nicely done though.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Auron said:


> lol...thats quite a long post alchemist :lol nicely done though.


Why thank you.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Oprah said we all have our own interpretations of God so you can't prove its existence or non-existence! And I listen to Oprah!


----------



## anarkee (Feb 27, 2013)

didn't bother watching bc op is a troll


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Is this thread turning into a debate?


Yes, the atheists are invading this forum again.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

anarkee said:


> didn't bother watching bc op is a troll


No, he is not a troll. Since this forum is designated as "NOT for debate", it is you who are the troll.


----------



## Jarebear (Mar 12, 2013)

Brasilia said:


> Oprah said we all have our own interpretations of God so you can't prove its existence or non-existence! And I listen to Oprah!


this.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Nov 16, 2012)

The spiritual forum is NOT a place for religious debate. Please keep this thread on topic.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> Yes, the atheists are invading this forum again.


lol "invading." Drama, much?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Dark Alchemist said:


> lol "invading." Drama, much?


See:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f38/there-is-a-god-311041/index2.html#post1062189602

which is immediately above your post that I am quoting now.

To the extent that civilized behaviour is probably too much to expect from an atheist, I should not be surprised, so you are partly right.


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

hoddesdon said:


> See:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f38/there-is-a-god-311041/index2.html#post1062189602
> 
> ...


I have a sense this debate won't be over til a mod closes this thread


----------



## Natey (Sep 16, 2011)

Seriously? How hard is it just to follow general guidelines...


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh well, might as well close it then. I have a feeling no one is going to react anymore anyway. But that is up to the moderators. Just watch the video's


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Brasilia said:


> Oprah said we all have our own interpretations of God so you can't prove its existence or non-existence! And I listen to Oprah!












Two chicks and a Kitten agree with this. Well the Kitten is a little skeptical (as you can tell) but I'm sure the message will come through.


----------

